# Living your dreams



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't think living your dreams is a good idea. Who wants to be naked in an exam hall for a subject you've not revised for?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: You need to choose a better dream maybe.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

John-H said:


> I don't think living your dreams is a good idea. Who wants to be naked in an exam hall for a subject you've not revised for?


edinburgh festival John :lol:

1: Darren Walsh: "I just deleted all the German names off my phone. It's Hans-free."

2: Stewart Francis: "Kim Kardashian is saddled with a huge arse... but enough about Kanye West."

3: Adam Hess: "Surely every car is a people carrier?"

4: Masai Graham: "What's the difference between a 'hippo' and a 'Zippo'? One is really heavy, the other is a little lighter."

5: Dave Green: "If I could take just one thing to a desert island I probably wouldn't go."

6: Mark Nelson: "Jesus fed 5,000 people with two fishes and a loaf of bread. That's not a miracle. That's tapas."

7: Tom Parry: "Red sky at night. Shepherd's delight. Blue sky at night. Day."

=8: Alun Cochrane: "The first time I met my wife, I knew she was a keeper. She was wearing massive gloves."

=8: Simon Munnery: "Clowns divorce. Custardy battle."

10: Grace The Child: "They're always telling me to live my dreams. But I don't want to be naked in an exam I haven't revised for..."


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

IC_HOTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think living your dreams is a good idea. Who wants to be naked in an exam hall for a subject you've not revised for?
> ...


sorry John, just realised Ive spoiled your next few posts


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I got the best ones in first :lol:


----------

